# The best selling M car: The first gen BMW M3



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the E46 M3 was the most prolific M car to date. They produced about 100,000 of them. Near the end of the E46 production, one in three E46 coupe's was an M.


----------



## Burning2nd (Aug 26, 2010)

guy i work with just wrecked a 90 M


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Autoputzer said:


> I'm pretty sure the E46 M3 was the most prolific M car to date. They produced about 100,000 of them. Near the end of the E46 production, one in three E46 coupe's was an M.


Actually about 85,000 E46 M3s were produced. "Only" 57,000 E9X M3s were produced. It help the E46 had 6 years of production vs 5 for the E9X.

Interestingly, e30 M3s were produced for 8 years under good "financial times", so the numbers can rival that of the E46. I haven't seen an E30 figure yet.


----------



## sixpot_simon (Sep 13, 2013)

Burning2nd said:


> guy i work with just wrecked a 90 M


Damn.

One one hand it's always sad to see another one lost. On the other hand, at least it was actually being driven, not collecting dust in some investors storage unit.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Flying Ace said:


> Actually about 85,000 E46 M3s were produced. "Only" 57,000 E9X M3s were produced. It help the E46 had 6 years of production vs 5 for the E9X.
> 
> Interestingly, e30 M3s were produced for 8 years under good "financial times", so the numbers can rival that of the E46. I haven't seen an E30 figure yet.


There was a two-year waiting list for E46 M3 coupes when they came out. By recognizing dumb luck when it happened, I was just about at the front of that list. When the E90 M3 came out, they were showing up on eBay right away.

Here's a link to M car production statistics: http://www.bmwmregistry.com/faq.php

It says that there were 18,843 E30 M3's produced, and 85,766 E46 M3's produced. You can't put anything on the Internet that isn't true. I'm a French model. Uhhh, bon jour!

I now realize that I really screwed up selling my E46 M3.


----------



## chatcher (Dec 26, 2013)

Autoputzer said:


> There was a two-year waiting list for E46 M3 coupes when they came out. By recognizing dumb luck when it happened, I was just about at the front of that list. When the E90 M3 came out, they were showing up on eBay right away.
> 
> Here's a link to M car production statistics: http://www.bmwmregistry.com/faq.php
> 
> ...


My e46M is never leaving. I may add a coupe someday if I run into the right one.


----------



## Alex77789 (Mar 26, 2016)

Good car)


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

Actually it's the M3 with the least sales....where did you find your info...?


----------

